# My humble collection



## The Mutant (Mar 26, 2012)

This is my small collection of 28 Phals and one Paph (I bet it feels a bit lonely).

The first picture shows my "oldies", the Phals I had before the orchid bug bit me. Some of these I've had for seven years, and two of them are blooming (the yellow and the orange one) now.

The second one is of my after-orchid-bug-attack Phals and shows my recent purchases. All of them are NoID:s except the ones on the right which are Phal. wiganiae and Dtps. Queen Beer 'Tiny Doll'.

The third picture is of my species Phals, which at the moment only consists of one schilleriana and seven equestris (three ordinary ones, one 'Orange', 'Blue Lip', 'Apari' orange (?), and rosea). More species Phals are on their way though. 

The foruth picture is of my rescuing projects featuring two NoID:s and one Phal. 'Singolo' - marketed as the "only single flowered Phal" which almost borders on marketing scam. I bought it really cheap though since it was dying. All of these will be given away, two this weekend actually, since they look too much like ones I already have. 

The last pic shows my single Paph, my little cermanense (or Paph. bullenianum var. ceramensis).

Enjoy!


----------



## orchideya (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, that's a lot of blooms at the same time!
I like equestris too, have an orange one and couple hybrids with it as a parent.
Sadly killed an alba and blue, I was total newb back then and rotted the roots.
You have a nice collection!
And congrats on getting into paphs.


----------



## eggshells (Mar 26, 2012)

My entire cattleya and phal collection was replaced by paphs as soon as I got my first paph.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 26, 2012)

orchideya said:


> Wow, that's a lot of blooms at the same time!
> I like equestris too, have an orange one and couple hybrids with it as a parent.
> Sadly killed an alba and blue, I was total newb back then and rotted the roots.
> You have a nice collection!
> And congrats on getting into paphs.


Thanks! Unfortunately I can only take credit for the flowers on my "oldies". The others were bought while blooming/spiking. I suppose I could take credit for the flowers not wilting though (my Wiganiae hasn't lost a single when since I brought it home except one or two during the first days - it has bloomed with the same flowers for almost two months now...). 

I had an equestris aurea, purchased from the same person as the P. schilleriana and the equestris rosea, but I discovered after a week that it had stem rot. I couldn't save it and its basal keiki but lost them after almost two months of struggle.  All of my equestris are either keikis or young plants so it's going to be great watching them, hopefully, grow up into adult Phals. 

Oh, it feels really exiting branching into a whole new genus! I'm a newbie when it comes to Phals but I'm so... so *utterly* green when it comes to Paphs that this is the first I've seen in real life! :rollhappy:



eggshells said:


> My entire cattleya and phal collection was replaced by paphs as soon as I got my first paph.


Haha! I highly doubt that that's going to happen to me though. I like my Phals too much for that. 



NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome!


----------



## Hera (Mar 26, 2012)

That's a nice collection of bloomers. Thanks for showing them off.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2012)

I love equestris, also. I'm always on the lookout for a variety I don't have. Nice blooms -- you have a good start on being an orchid addict!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice.. You do have phal-fingers...


----------



## The Mutant (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the sweet comments. 



paphioboy said:


> Nice.. You do have phal-fingers...


Let's hope I have Paph-fingers too! :rollhappy:


----------



## Lycaste53 (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice. 
If you fall in love with a Paph/ Phrag/ Cyp which lives on a star, your fingers will change into wings...


----------

